# Windows 7 und Firewalls



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. Mai 2009)

Hi
kann mir jemand sagen welche Firewalls bereits mit Windwos 7 funktionieren?
Die integrierte gefällt mir garnicht ich kriege es nichtmal hin z.b. Firefox die Verbindung zu verweigern.
Wieso kann das Ding nicht beim ersten starten des Programms einfach Fragen....
kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Lexx (7. Mai 2009)

Kaspersky


----------



## dwn201 (7. Mai 2009)

Benutz die systemeigene Firewall und installier nur ein Antivirusprogramm.
Man kann alles schön selbst Konfigurieren und außerdem spart man richtig ressourcen.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. Mai 2009)

dwn201 schrieb:


> Benutz die systemeigene Firewall und installier nur ein Antivirusprogramm.
> Man kann alles schön selbst Konfigurieren und außerdem spart man richtig ressourcen.



Erklär mir doch bitte mal wie ich z.b. VLC verbiete eine verbindung zum Internet herzustellen.


----------



## dwn201 (7. Mai 2009)

Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch bitte mal wie ich z.b. VLC verbiete eine verbindung zum Internet herzustellen.



Windows Firewall öffnen --> oben links auf "Ausgehende Regel" klicken --> rechts auf "Neue Regel".

Dann einfach dem Assistenten folgen.

Die Regel auf jedem Fall auf die öffentliche Firewall anwenden, sonst bringt es ja nix.

Ach so, Windows wendet die Regel erst dann an, wenm wirklich alle Firewall-Konfigurations-Fenster geschlossen sind.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (7. Mai 2009)

Danke


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. Mai 2009)

Hab da bisschen rumgeklickt. 
Und jetzt fällt mir auf, dass das nicht wirklich hilft. Die Firewall soll doch eigentlich auch verhindern das "unbekannte" Programm nach hause telefonieren. Wenn die Windwos Firewall aber alles durchlässt, was nicht explizit verboten wird hilft das wenig...

Gibts die Kaspersky Firewall auch ohne Virenscanner?

Ich vermisse ZoneAlarm


----------



## dwn201 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle unter

"Windows-Firewalleingenschaften" --> "Öffentliches Profil"

bei den  ein- und ausgehenden Verbindungen erstmal auf "Blocken" stellen. Jetzt kann kein Programm rein- oder raustelefonieren. Dann für Programme die raus dürfen, Regeln erstellen.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (14. Mai 2009)

dwn201 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle unter
> 
> "Windows-Firewalleingenschaften" --> "Öffentliches Profil"
> 
> bei den  ein- und ausgehenden Verbindungen erstmal auf "Blocken" stellen. Jetzt kann kein Programm rein- oder raustelefonieren. Dann für Programme die raus dürfen, Regeln erstellen.



Also ich bin mit dem öffentlcihen Profil verbunden.
Habe Eingehnde Verbindung auf "Alles blocken" und "Ausgehende Verbindingung" auf blocken.
Unter Programme oder Feature durch die Windwos-Firewall lassen habe ich "Pidgin.exe" für öffentlich und Privat einen Harken.
"Unter Erweiterten Einstellungen" habe ich eine einghende und eine Ausgehende Regel für Pidgin.exe aber trotzdem kriege ich keine Verbindung!

Und wozu gibt es eigentlich die "Zugelassenen Programme" wenn man eh noch 2 Regeln erstellen muss?


----------



## GHOT (14. Mai 2009)

Boah Win 7RC ist noch nicht fertig oder ich bin zu doof.
Mein problem ist die UAC oder die Firewall wie auch immer.
Jedes mal muß ich meiner Frau (anderes Benutzerkonto) die soundtreiber inst. beim Profilstart erlauben, das nervt wie Tier. Wo kann ich der blöden UAC jetzt sagen das diese Datei diese Aktion nicht nur jetzt sonder immer ausführen darf. Ich möchte meiner Firewall sagen können 1. Du darfst überhaupt nicht! 2 Du darfst jetzt nicht, frag mich nextes mal wieder! 3Du darfts nur jetzt! 3 Du darfst das immer wieder machen.
Wie kann ich mein problem lösen.
Hat Microsofft verschlimmbessert????? Oder könnt ihr mir helfen????


----------

